# Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction-Minn



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction - Tuesday, July 22, 2008
Pipestone, Minnesota

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

Receipts: 25 Loads Week Ago: 32 Loads Year Ago: 58 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes mostly steady.

Alfalfa: Large Squares, 1 load: Premium 130.00. Large
Rounds, 4 loads: Premium 127.50-132.50, Good 92.50-115.00.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Large Rounds, 1 load: Premium 130.00.

Grass: Small Squares, 6 loads: Good 110.00-112.50, Fair
80.00-87.50. Large Squares, 1 load: Good 107.50. Large
Rounds, 11 loads: Good 90.00-107.50, Fair 82.50-87.50.

Bedding: Small Squares, 1 load: 3.25 per bale.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR314.txt


----------

